# Can't hear z506 5.1 channel rear speakers



## AntAmo (Aug 20, 2011)

Help, I have latest drivers for realtek and my computer is only 3 weeks old.I connected all the cables directly to the motherboard not sound card.I have triple checked and the are all in the correct places.When I open realtek HD audio manager I choose 5.1 channel and I am unable to choose rear speakers.it has automatically chosen side speakers,center, and sub, it wont play my rear speakers.I chose 7.1 channel and the I can hear my speakers, although when I listen to music the rear speakers crackle and don't play.I have learn't about matrix and there is no available function for speaker fill in realtek and windows audio.Should I return or is their a possible fix.Windows 7 64-bit.Thanks in advance.


----------



## linkin (Aug 22, 2011)

Realtek is somewhat shoddy on windows 7. I'd suggest a cheap dedicated audio card with enough jacks for 7.1


----------



## MMM (Aug 25, 2011)

AntAmo said:


> Help, I have latest drivers for realtek and my computer is only 3 weeks old.I connected all the cables directly to the motherboard not sound card.I have triple checked and the are all in the correct places.When I open realtek HD audio manager I choose 5.1 channel and I am unable to choose rear speakers.it has automatically chosen side speakers,center, and sub, it wont play my rear speakers.I chose 7.1 channel and the I can hear my speakers, although when I listen to music the rear speakers crackle and don't play.I have learn't about matrix and there is no available function for speaker fill in realtek and windows audio.Should I return or is their a possible fix.Windows 7 64-bit.Thanks in advance.


Did you set up your audio jumpers on your mother board for HD as this is the most likely problem.
Read your motherboard manual on how to set up HD audio

Linkin why would realtek be shoddy on W7...... I seen plenty of W7 using realtek ok.


----------

